# Nitro is not a union member any more



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Went down and resigned today. No reason to keep paying dues. Took a long call last fall and got laid off in six weeks. Not just me but two other guys also. Who knows why.. Missed the last CEU class I needed which sucks.. $80 bucks outa my pocket now.. Nitro Electric all the way!


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Went down and resigned today. No reason to keep paying dues. Took a long call last fall and got laid off in six weeks. Not just me but two other guys also. Who knows why.. Missed the last CEU class I needed which sucks.. $80 bucks outa my pocket now.. Nitro Electric all the way!


Can you get your card back if things ever get better? Most people I know shelf their book just in case.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> Can you get your card back if things ever get better? Most people I know shelf their book just in case.


Yeh, they said I was leaving on good terms so all hunky dory with them.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sucks not to be on the inside .

I can't blame you. I can blame the economy.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

union busting from the inside.Members are beginning to realize that unions can't do a thing for them.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Was sorta funny, the gal said I can't just go inactive because I'm running a business. Then suggested salting. I kinda made fun, "hard to salt your own company" LOL! They are nice there. To bad the contractors aren't like that..


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How did they handle your retirement and medical?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I only worked like six weeks last year so.. You can get your 401K or whatever after a year of being out. I'll get that small amount next year some time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Good luck walking on the wild side of things for a change.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been non-union mostly. Just thought I'd give it a try. Books are to slow here and the few contractors I worked for were doosh bags. Hall is really decent though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Went down and resigned today. No reason to keep paying dues. Took a long call last fall and got laid off in six weeks. Not just me but two other guys also. Who knows why.. Missed the last CEU class I needed which sucks.. $80 bucks outa my pocket now.. Nitro Electric all the way!


I keep up my ticket but dont ride the book. I put my shingle out a few years ago and pay my own H&W. Its nice to have some options.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Well I only worked like six weeks last year so.. You can get your 401K or whatever after a year of being out. I'll get that small amount next year some time.


I sure hope you can afford to roll it into an IRA and keep it growing.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> I'll get that small amount next year some time.


Your ninth dist?


----------

